# Idaho breeder



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Can anyone comment on this breeder: http://candlehillshepherds.com/
I like the looks of the Max x Sara breeding. I am looking for a companion dog. My current GSD is 9yo and becoming more and more disabled by arthritis. So am looking around for when the sad day comes...


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

On Sara's page it says: OFA certified dysplasia free 

I would want to know the grade.

It also says: Her notable characteristics are her extreme intelligence and problem solving ability, plus great speed and agility when she runs.

But they don't have any way to PROVE it. The dog has no titles, no proof that what they say is true.

I could say that Mauser is the worlds best Dutch Elm Disease Detection Dog but unless I show you PROOF - how do you know if I'm telling the truth or not?

No some people don't bother keeping websites up to date so I would contact the breeder and ask - what titles does the dam have? How can they prove their claims of her being 'all that;? What grade did her hips get?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Sara's ofa page.... http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1326438#animal
Max's page: http://offa.org/display.html?appnum=1215820#animal


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

If I was in Idaho or anywhere within a day's drive I'd see Heidi Theis, hands down.

http://www.theishof.com


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Heidi absolutely.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I live in Idaho, although many, many miles south of the location of this breeder. I have never heard of them, and have never seen them active in any dog sport in this area.
I would question a "Fair" OFA rating. I know that a rating of "Good" or "Excellent" is no guarantee of getting the same rating in offspring, but I do think we should do everything in our power to stack the deck, genetically, in our favor. 
I do know Heidi Theis. I train with her on a weekly basis and cannot recommend her highly enough. Her dogs are fantastic, her facility is spotless and she knows and loves this breed.
Sheilah


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I spent almost 6 years living in eastern Oregon and going to do shows and i have never heard of this breeder or seen tham at shows, in either conformationor obedience. That is not necessarily bad tho. 

However if I were going to recommend breeders in Idaho I would send you to 3. 

http://www.thieshof.com/

http://www.guardyan.net/

http://www.zederkamme.com/


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

IS there a good GSD breeder near the coeur d'alene?


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I would say Shyne Brothers at Guardyan is one of the closest that I know of.

Shyne is a member here but does not post often. You might email her and ask her for a recommendation. I know she will give you one.


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

> Quote: I do think we should do everything in our power to stack the deck, genetically, in our favor


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Carolyn, Heidi Theis may actually be a bit closer. You might try looking in Spokane too but I don't anyone there. I know a lady that lives in Spokane that has gotten her dogs from Zeder-Kamme.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Zeder Kamme is about an hour from me and I am familiar with Nancy and her dogs, too. I have never trained with Nancy, though. But I have spoken with her on several occasions and I have met several of her dogs (one was in an agility class with me in 2004, and the other was a retired breeding female adopted by a barn mate). She has nice, titled dogs of West German showlines.
For residents of Idaho's panhandle region, parts of Washington and Montana would actually be closer than SW Idaho. Shyne is in SE Idaho, I believe in the Idaho Falls area.
BUT!!! Proximity would not be my first priority. An overnight road trip would be so worth a pup from a quality breeder. Personally, I am no longer really hip on having a pup shipped to me if I have never seen the breeder's facilities for myself. Been there, done that and will never do it again.
There are absolutely great breeders within driving distance of North Idaho.
Sheilah


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Gotta throw my vote toward Heidi Theis. I have one of her dogs and could not ask for a better companion dog. He is such a good dog. Give Heidi a call and talk to her. She is a wonderful person and very knowledgeable about the breed.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

I have dealt with this breeder and have a 9 month old pup out of Max and Wessa. This is an absolutely fabulous dog. She is being trained for SAR and is already awesome. If you go to the website she is under the testimonials, Auri is her name.

I have had many GSDs, including an LE dog (husband was an officer). That dog unfortunately had to be put down due to degenerative myelopathy. As a truly heartbreaking desease, I was VERY picky about my current pup's health and lineage. I researched this breeder in depth and feel confident that she is raising good quality dogs. I wanted a long haired SAR dog, which is what lead me to her in the first place.

I am already looking into getting another pup from her as I have found they are like potato chips, you can't have just one.

This breeder does active SAR, schutzhund, and AKC obedience. She may not be as"out there" as some other breeders, but she still has children at home and I think most of her dog activities focus on things which her children can partake in. I know her dog Hero just recieved his schutzhund l.

I feel very confident giving Candle Hill Shepherds a very possitive recommendation.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Just wanted to add- that's Auri in my avatar.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

You know personal testimony goes a long way. I have moved from Oregon to Oklahoma and have met a lady here that breeds GSD's. I had never heard of her but met her here. 

To look at her website your reaction might be average. But she works full time, has kids at home, husband is a minister so she is actively involved with that and she trains, shows and titles her dogs herself. So it takes a while for her. 

I like her dogs too and I would buy from her. So it is nice that you know this breeder adn can give a great recommendation.


----------



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks all for your good advice. Especially to Kim who has a Candle Hills Shepherd. What a beauty.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

It is always great to hear from someone who actually has a dog from any particular breeder.
I would still ask some hard questions of this breeder, however. I would want to know why they decided to breed a dog with a "Fair" hip rating. And I would want to know what they actually do with that dog, other than breeding her. Is she able to hold up to some kind of sport/hobby activity with marginal hips?
Sheilah


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Disclaimer: I do not know this breeder or anyone on this thread....

However, OFA fair hips, are not, IMO, "marginal hips." They have passed OFA as being free of dysplasia. I would think it would be more important to look at siblings, parents, etc. I'd rather breed a FAIR with a sound family history, than an EXCELLENT without.
Just something to consider


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I have always considered "Fair" hips to be marginal. They could be better, they could be worse. Marginal. We are talking about degrees here.
I know that having even an "Excellent" rating is no guarantee that subsequent offspring will also. 
But I would really question any breeder that is using a dog with a "Fair" rating. I would want to know what the dog is doing as far as activities, wanting to get an idea of how the hips are standing up to use. And if the dog isn't "doing" anything, I would want to know why.
The sire of one of my own dogs has a "Fair" rating and is not known for passing on a good, strong hind end. Another of my dogs, a 9 year old retired breeder I just added to my home a few weeks ago, has an "Excellent" rating and is rock solid in her hind end, something that she passed on to her offspring.
Just like you, I don't know the breeder in question. Although we live in the same state, there are many miles and a fairly large mountain range between us. I don't have any axe to grind here. But I would strongly question them about this particular dog's life and uses based on her hip rating. Which goes to your comment about breeding a "Fair" with a sound history as opposed to an "Excellent" without. 
But I would question anyone about what they do with their dogs and why they decided to breed that particular dog. I have had people tell me that their female is such a nice pet that they wanted to share that temperament with others. I have been told that they decided to breed a dog because they wanted to break into the "breeding business" and started with what they had on hand. Honestly, someone told me that once. I guess that my involvement in rescue has exposed me to the least capable of breeders. 
I don't know one way or another. This person could easily be a fantastic breeder producing awesome dogs. Impossible to tell from a website. But that is true with ANY breeder.
Sheilah


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Dog can have fair and all the other littermates excellent. I'd pick a pup from this than from a dog who is fair and who's relatives are fair as well. Need to see what's behind him.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Candle Hill Shepherds actually addresses this topic in their 
"what to know before buying a GSD". The breeder feels that the ratings can be interpreted differently by any given technician or particlur xrays. She has known the same dog's hips to be seen as fair or excellent. I guess she looks at it all as more of a "pass/fail" type thing. 

You are wise though, to question it. Don't hesitate to call her and ask her about it. She loves to talk dogs. 

One thing I really like about this breeder is that she retires her old dogs and KEEPS them. Therefore you can see your dogs parents and grandparents as they age. I am certainly not aware of any of her retired dogs having any hip problems.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

I think I saw two of her dogs her. A long-haul truck driver was walking his dogs. Of course, I had to stop because they were working lines. He told me he purchased them from a breeder in Idaho. I think he said near coeur d'alene.


----------



## riorider (Jul 21, 2009)

Carolyn, I would guess you are right. I know she has sold dogs to a long haul trucker. She is about 20 miles north of Coeur d'alene.


----------



## CWhite (Dec 8, 2004)

SMALL WORLD!


----------

